
Is the future of the internet going exclusively mobile? - orlyb
http://cloudinary.com/blog/is_the_future_of_the_internet_going_exclusively_mobile
======
orlyb
This article examines the relationship between the increased use of mobile
phones to the decreasing requirement for websites compared to apps, and how to
prep your site.

